# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Erhöhter PSA-Wert

## Thommie

Hallo, 
ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen, mein Name ist Thommie und ich bin 48 Jahre alt.
Ich war letzte Woche beim Urologen und ich bin wegen des Anstiegs meines PSA-Wertes etwas beunruhigt.

Die PSA-Messungen der letzte Jahre waren:
2004:  0,61
2005:  0.83
2006:  0,66
*2007:  2,60 (aktuell*)

Mein Urologe rät mir entweder den Test nach ca. 6-8 Wochen zu wiederholen oder eine Biopsie durchzuführen. Ich habe mich momentan für eine Wiederholung nach 6 Wochen entschieden, allerdings beunruhigt mich der Anstieg enorm.

Ich überlege krampfhaft, was zu diesem Wert geführt haben könnte (außer dem "worst case") und habe hier einige Punkte, bei denen ich Eure Hilfe bzw. Ratschläge bräuchte:

1. Ich hatte ca. 6 Wochen vor dem PSA-Test eine Darmspiegelung bei der auch ein Polyp entfernt wurde. Nachdem die Beruhigungsspritze anfänglich zu schwach war, hatte ich im Rektumbereich Schmerzen, die erst nach Erhöhung der Schlafdosis verschwanden.
Kann es sein, dass bei der Darmspiegelung die Prostata so gereizt wurde, dass es nach wie gesagt ca. 6 Wochen noch ein erhöhter PSA gemessen wird? In welchem Zeitraum beruhigt sich die Prostata wieder?

2. Ca. 2 Wochen vor dem PSA-Test hatte ich für ein paar Tage einen relativ klaren aber übel-riechenden Urin. Das hat sich mittlerweile normalisiert, allerdings wurde bei der Urinprobe etwas Eiweiß nachgewiesen. Ferner habe ich seit ein paar Wochen einen leicht erhöhten Harndrang.
Kann man hier Rückschlüsse auf einen erhöhten PSA schließen? Kann eine Entzündung vorliegen, egal ob Harnwege oder Prostata und wie bekomme ich die Entzündung weg?

3. Die urologische Untersuchung letzte Woche lief wie folgt ab:
    - Sono wurde rektal eingeführt und Prostata untersucht/gescannt
    - Abtasten
    - Befund visuell in Ordnung (kleine Verkalkung vorhanden und Volumen 29,3 cm³ 
Kann es sein, dass die Reizung am Anfang der Untersuchung dazu geführt hat, dass nach ca. 15 - 20 Minuten (Blutentnahme) der PSA ansteigt? 
Bisher war ich immer beim Hausarzt, zuerst Blutabnahme, 1 Woche später Tastbefund.

4. Jetzt zur Biopsie
Wo kann ich nachlesen oder wer kann mir erklären ob es unterschiedliche Methoden gibt, welche Vor- und Nachteile existieren und auf was dringend zu achten ist.

Ich weiß das sind viele Frage aber wie gesagt ich bin sehr verunsichert und total down. Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus für Eure Antworten und Tipps.

Schöne Grüße

Thommie

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Thommie,

Punkt 3 Deiner Aufstellung ist voraussichtlich das Problem. Der Urologe muss zuerst Blut abnehmen und dann seine Untersuchung machen. Die von Dir angegebene Erhöhung ist sehr wahrscheinlich das Ergebnis der falschen Reihenfolge. Also nicht nervös werden und in 4 - 6 Wochen PSA Test wiederholen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Thommi,

jetzt mal bitte keine Aufregungen, denn der schnelle Aufstieg des PSA kann, wie Du schon geschildert hast entstehen z.B.




> 1. Ich hatte ca. 6 Wochen vor dem PSA-Test eine Darmspiegelung bei der auch ein Polyp entfernt wurde. Nachdem die Beruhigungsspritze anfänglich zu schwach war, hatte ich im Rektumbereich Schmerzen, die erst nach Erhöhung der Schlafdosis verschwanden





> 2. Ca. 2 Wochen vor dem PSA-Test hatte ich für ein paar Tage einen relativ klaren aber übel-riechenden Urin. Das hat sich mittlerweile normalisiert, allerdings wurde bei der Urinprobe etwas Eiweiß nachgewiesen. Ferner habe ich seit ein paar Wochen einen leicht erhöhten Harndrang.





> - Sono wurde rektal eingeführt und Prostata untersucht/gescannt
> - Abtasten
> - Befund visuell in Ordnung (kleine Verkalkung vorhanden und Volumen 29,3 cm³ 
> Kann es sein, dass die Reizung am Anfang der Untersuchung dazu geführt hat, dass nach ca. 15 - 20 Minuten (Blutentnahme) der PSA ansteigt?


Deshalb, mache es so wie bisher:



> Bisher war ich immer beim Hausarzt, zuerst Blutabnahme, 1 Woche später Tastbefund





> 4. Jetzt zur Biopsie
> Wo kann ich nachlesen oder wer kann mir erklären ob es unterschiedliche Methoden gibt, welche Vor- und Nachteile existieren und auf was dringend zu achten ist.


Denke noch an keiner Biopsie und warte noch 4 - 6 Wochen und lasse dann den PSA Test bei deinem Hausarzt nochmals machen!

Wünsche Dir alles Gute und melde Dich wieder wie der Wert ausgefallen ist
Helmut

----------


## Thommie

Vielen Dank schon einmal für die nette Zusprache.

Wenn ich mich ab morgen schone und nächsten Mittwoch (26.9.) den Bluttest wiederhole sind seit der Darmspiegelung mit Polypentfernung ca. 2 Monate vergangen und die urologische Untersuchung ist auch fast 3 Wochen her.

Soll ich sicherheitshalber noch etwas warten? 

Ich finde nirgends Informationen wie lange es nach einer Reizung dauert bis sich der PSA-Wert wieder einpendelt.

Wie sieht es mit dem seit 2 Wochen erhöhten Harndrang aus? Ursprünglich wurde geringe Mengen an Eiweiß im Urin festgestellt, letzte Woche war nichts mehr nachweisbar, allerdings habe ich weiterhin etwas erhöhten Harndrang. Kann da eine Entzündung der Nieren, Blase etc, vorliegen, die zu einem erhöhten PSA führen? 

Schöne Grüße Thommie

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Thommie

Interessantes zu den verschiedenen möglichen Einflüssen auf die Resultate der PSA-Messung findest Du bei

http://www.prostatakrebs-selbsthilfe.net/html/psa.html,

wo Du eine pdf-Datei mit dem Titel "Wichtige Werte, die ein jeder Mann von sich wissen sollte, bevor er sich zu einer Therapie entscheidet!" herunterladen kannst.

Seite 2 des Dokuments enthält eine Tabelle, die Dir interessante Hinweise zu Deinen Fragen liefern kann.

Gruss

Jürg

PS: Zu einem Uro, der die Blutentnahme *nach* den Untersuchungen durchführt, setzte ich übrigens ein Fragezeichen...

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Thommie,



> Kann es sein, dass bei der Darmspiegelung die Prostata so gereizt wurde, dass es nach wie gesagt ca. 6 Wochen noch ein erhöhter PSA gemessen wird? In welchem Zeitraum beruhigt sich die Prostata wieder?


Das PSA wird mit einer Halbwertzeit von drei bis vier Tagen abgebaut, hauptsächlich über die Leber.
Wann sich die Prostata wieder beruhigt, kommt darauf an, was mit ihr los ist. Wenn es nur die mechanische Reizung war, dann gilt die vorgenannte Halbwertzeit. Wenn es sich aber um eine Prostatitis (Prostataentzündung) handelt, dann beruhigt sie sich erst wieder, wenn diese Entzündung auskuriert ist. 
Bei der Behandlung ist zu unterscheiden zwischen einer bakteriellen und einer abakteriellen (nicht durch Bakterien hervorgerufenen) Prostatitis. Die bakterielle P. behandelt man mit Antibiotika, z. B. Cyprohexal, ggf. müssen mehre Antibiotika probiert werden. Die abakterielle P. ist schwieriger zu behandeln. Ein Mittel, das eingesetzt werden kann, ist Cernilton, ein Produkt auf der Basis von Roggenpollen, siehe Forumextrakt (Link dorthin oben auf dieser Seite anklicken) => Medikamente => Cernilton.




> Kann es sein, dass die Reizung am Anfang der Untersuchung dazu geführt hat, dass nach ca. 15 - 20 Minuten (Blutentnahme) der PSA ansteigt?


Darüber sind die Ärzte konträrer Meinung (von "macht überhaupt keinen Unteschied" bis "so schnell können Sie den Finger gar nicht wieder draußen haben, wie das PSA ansteigt!"). Sicherheitshalber sollte aber immer *erst* das Blut abgenommen werden, bevor es zur Hafenrundfahrt geht.



> Wo kann ich nachlesen oder wer kann mir erklären ob es unterschiedliche Methoden gibt, welche Vor- und Nachteile existieren und auf was dringend zu achten ist.


Wieder Forumextrakt => Diagnostik => Biopsie, und Diagnostik => ANNA.
Alles Gute!

Ralf

----------


## Thommie

Hallo,

also jetzt habe ich einen erneuten PSA-Wert bestimmen lassen, diesmal bei meinem Hausarzt. Vorher habe ich mich "geschont".

Aktueller Wert von heute: *1,41*

Das scheint im ersten Moment beruhigend, da um 1,2 niedriger als vor 3 Wochen, allerdings immer noch um 0,8 höher als letztes Jahr.

Es geht mir also noch so einiges im Kopf herum.
Wie ist die Entwicklung aus Eurer Sicht zu bewerten und welches sollten meine nächsten Schritte sein? Wie lange soll ich bis zum nächsten PSA-Bestimmung warten?

Schöne Grüße
Thommie

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Thommie,

der Rückgang ist sehr beruhigend und erfreulich und lenkt den Verdacht auf eine Entzündung der Prostata. Hierzu sollte sich Dein Urologe äußern.

Zur Kontrolle könnten weitere PSA Untersuchungen im 3-Monats-Zeitraum durchgeführt werden. Diese sollten jedoch wegen unterschiedlicher Eichung der Geräte immer vom gleichem Labor, also vom gleichen Arzt vorgenommen werden.

Weiterhin niedrige Werte
wünschst Dir
Hans

----------


## Thommie

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt habe ich nach 3 Monaten nochmals den PSA inkl. freies PSA messen lassen (*aktuell 2,94, freies PSA 0,29)*.

Das bedeutet, dass dieser von den Vorjahren, die unter 1,0 lagen im Sept. 2007 auf 2,6, dann im Oktober 2007 auf 1,41 gefallen und und jetzt wieder auf 2,94 angestiegen ist. Ich werden nach Rücksprache mit meinem Hausarzt einen Termin beim Urologen vereinbaren und dann weitersehen (nicht bei dem, der erst abgetastet hat und danach Blut abgenommen hat).

Ich bin ziemlich Down und habe Angst!

Spielt es eine Rolle ob Abends oder Morgens Blut abgenommen wird?

Auf was soll ich beim Urologen achten, wenn er mir anbietet zu Stanzen o.ä., ich habe da leider keine Ahnung. Wie sollten sinnvollerweise die nächsten Schritte sein?

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.

Thommie

----------


## Oscar1957

Hallo Thommie!
Um Missverständnisse auszuschließen: Ist dein Freies PSA (fPSA) 0,29 oder beträgt dein Quotient fPSA:GesamtPSA 0,29? Das erstere würde bedeuten, du hast einen sehr niederen Quotienten von 0,09, was gewöhnlich als verdächtig gilt. Das zweitere würde bedeuten, du hast einen unverdächtig hohen Quotienten von 0,29. Als krebsverdächtig gelten Quotienten <0,15.
Tatsache ist auch, dass pendelnde Werte eher nicht auf ein PCa hinweisen.
Mit Gruß
Oscar

----------


## Thommie

Hallo Oscar1957,

leider freies PSA von 0,29, Quotient 0,1

Thommie

----------


## Oscar1957

Hallo Thommie!
Aber bitte deshalb nicht in Panik verfallen. Natürlich wäre ein Quotient 0,29 fein gewesen, aber der Quotient 0,10 sagt noch lange nicht, dass du Krebs hast. Auch bei Prostatitis sinkt das feie PSA in niedere Bereiche.
Alles Gute
Oscar

----------


## Jörg (O)

Hallo Thommie,
es sind bereits wesentliche Dinge gesagt worden.
Hier noch eine ergänzende Information.
Wenn ein Patient noch seine Prostata hat, so ist der PSA-Wert ein
Organmarker, der Aussagen darüber zuläßt, dass sich etwas in der 
Prostata abspielt, sei es z.B. eine gutartige Vergrößerung, eine Entzündung oder Krebs. Der PSA-Wert wird erst dann zum Tumormarker, wenn dem
Patienten die Prostata operativ entfernt worden ist und somit kein Prostatagewebe mehr vorhanden sein sollte.
Die Messung des freien PSA´s ist bei niedrigen GesamtPSA-Werten
( z.B. unter 4 ) problematisch.
Es heißt also Ruhe bewahren, sich nicht verrückt machen und weiter am
Ball bleiben.
Gruß Jörg (O)

----------


## Thommie

Hallo,

soviel habe ich verstanden - der erhöhte Wert kann auch durch eine Entzündung verursacht werden. 
Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen nachts erhöhten Harndrang und etwas Zwicken in Unterleib, allerdings liegt keine  Blasenentzündung vor, da mein Hausarzt den Urin überprüft hat. Fieber das auf eine sonstige Entzündung z.B. der Prostata hindeutet habe ich auch nicht. 
Ist Fieber ein zwingendes Symptom für eine Prostata-Entzündung? 
Wie kann diese festgestellt werden?
Sollte ich mir prophylaktisch Antibiotikum geben lassen?

LG
Thommie

----------


## Oscar1957

Hallo Thommie!
Klingt  vielleicht komisch, ist aber so: "Zwicken" im Unterleib ist schon mal gut! Solche leichte (und auch ärgere) Beschwerden deuten viel eher auf eine Prostatitis (die sehr selten Fieber verursacht, außer bei akuten, schweren Formen) hin als auf ein PCa, was bei einem PSA in deiner Höhe in den allermeisten Fällen keinerlei Beschwerden verursacht. Ich persönlich hab auch eine chronische, abakterielle Prostatitis, die manchmal "zwickt" (und auch schlimmer), und das PSA war 0,8 (11/04), 4,65 (10/05), 1,13 (11/05),  2,65 (5/06),  1,03(11/06),  1,13 (10/07). Die Vermutung liegt nahe, dass deine Situation der meinen gleicht und nichts Schlimmes dahinter ist. Engmaschige PSA-Kontrolle, bei weiterer Steigerung Biopsie!
LG, Oscar

----------


## Patrick

> Ist Fieber ein zwingendes Symptom für eine Prostata-Entzündung?


Nein !



> Sollte ich mir prophylaktisch Antibiotikum geben lassen?
> 
> Thommie


Eigentlich ist dies die erste Wahl das dein Arzt dir für 2-4 Wochen Antibiotikum
verschreibt und danach noch einmal den PSA kontrolliert.

Bei mir ( aber mit bereits behandelten PC (Afterloading) war der PSA Ende
letzten Jahres auch auf über 2 angestiegen... aufgrund meiner Angaben
häufiger und "Überfallartiger" Harndrang bekam ich Antibiotikum und nach 2 Wochen lag ich bereits wieder bei 0,80...

----------


## Thommie

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Jetzt will ich mich nochmals mit einem Zwischenbescheid melden.

Also vor ca. 1 Woche habe ich, nachdem im Unterbauchbereich leichte Schmerzen bzw. ein Knödel im Schambereich spürbar war eine Urin- und Spermaprobe beim Urologen abgegeben. Außerdem war das Abtasten der Prostata sehr schmerzhaft.

Ergebnis war:

Keim: Morganella Marganii
Pilze: positiv - Mycoplasmen, schwach positiv - Clamyden

Jetzt soll ich 10 Tage ein Antibiotikum nehmen und dann erneut auf Keime etc. testen.

Also momentan abwarten und hoffen, dass die Erhöhung des PSA durch die gefundenen Erreger ausgelöst wurde.

LG
Thommie

----------

